
The Spiral Pump: A High Lift, Slow Turning Pump - ColinWright
http://lurkertech.com/water/pump/tailer/#xtocid21323
======
bediger
Given that this pump was seemingly invented 240 years ago, and then re-
invented several times within the last 10 years give lie to the idea of
"intellectual property"? Who owns the "intellecutal property" of this pump?
The estate of H.A. Wirtz, the Windfarm Museum, Peter Morgan of the Blair
Research Laboratory, or David Hilton of Australia? Nicely documented case of
multiple independent inventions of the same type of pump.

